# Coyotes



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm looking for Coyote hides to mount. If anyone is in the coyote shootin business but doesn't want the capes, I'd take them off your hands. Please let me know. I also am looking for an elk cape that nobody wants.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Where are you? I am looking to load up the truck this weekend and I have no desire to take them from where they lay, but I may like to have one caped out myself if you do that.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

****, I just threw away 8 stretched skins.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll take whatever you want to give me and help you skin out whatever you wanted.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Where are you located? Headed out in the a.m.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a big male red fox you can have. You should probably come get it tonight if you want it. It has not been skinned yet and i am too sick to do it. PM me and i will give you my add.


----------

